# Sunday Sunday Sunday



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

FIVER FEVER SUNDAY! 
1/4 MILE DOUBLE ELIMINATIONS!

SEE Wolfwood's Rock n Roll Rockwood towed by the Terrible Toyota T U N D R A take on the the 6 liter Turbo Charged Fordimus Prime!

Gates at noon!

DON'T MISS IT!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Too much time on your hands, eh?

Tina not home?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Too much time on your hands, eh?
> 
> Tina not home?


 Lord Almighty! How do you know this stuff! Sheesh!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NEVER underestimate us, Mr. Gregg!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Never have... NEVER WILL... But that doesn't mean I still can't be in awe, never-the-less! I mean really! Come on!


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll be there for the BURNOUTS!!!!!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tickets are going fast!

I am not sure about burn outs.... but What the heck! Who knows!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I can't make it, so can someone post the burnout videos???









For the Super Duty, just hook it up and lock the trailer brakes. They will provide the tire smoke as you drag the trailer down the straight, probably still beating the toy!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Funny thing is I would go up there to see that race. Hey your close enough do it.

John


----------

